# Winemaking Equipment Hire



## hughyg (16/2/11)

Does anyone know anywhere that hires home winemaking equipment in Adelaide?


----------



## pokolbinguy (16/2/11)

Probably doesn't exist unfortunatley. your best bet will probably be making friends with a mini winery or find a local home winemaker/brewer to borrow/share gear with.


----------



## mwd (16/2/11)

Don't really need much equipment for winemaking, demijohn bung and airlock, hydrometer. Unless you are thinking about a grape winepress. Don't have to make wine from grapes lots of fruits can be used.

old school technique 4lbs fruit per gallon as rule of thumb.


----------



## hughyg (16/2/11)

I'm talking 600kg ferment. So demijohn won't cut it. I'm looking for a press and destemmer


----------



## drsmurto (19/2/11)

hughyg said:


> I'm talking 600kg ferment. So demijohn won't cut it. I'm looking for a press and destemmer



A basket press can be hired/borrowed and you don't really need a destemmer. Do a search for 'carbonic maceration'.

Not making wine this year but last years batch was 1200kg, grapes weren't crushed.


----------



## hughyg (19/2/11)

Where can you hire the press DrSmurto?


----------



## drsmurto (19/2/11)

hughyg said:


> Where can you hire the press DrSmurto?



The jovial monk used to have one for hire back when he had a shop.

I would be asking at winequip for ideas, not sure if they sell them.

I have contacts who lend me one.


----------



## stef (23/2/11)

Giganis on South Road also have a fair bit of gear. They strike me as the sort of mob who would know where to hire etc from too.


----------



## wynnum1 (24/2/11)

What does fermenter bag cost 
http://www.grapeworks.com.au/winery-equipm...ermentabag.html


----------

